# Anyone have a local source for SS in New Zealand?



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

Don't own a credit card so I cant buy internationally, so I was wondering if anyone has a decent NZ source of various sizes of steel shot, preferably at a reasonable price . . .

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with Danny0663 or Ash...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Depends where you are.

You could always try


http://www.aucklandbearings.co.nz/
http://www.bearingwholesale.co.nz/
http://www.bearingsupplies.co.nz/

Or just check your local yellow pages for bearing supplies.

You want the lowest grade they can get, preferably Chinese imports.


----------



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

Hrawk said:


> Depends where you are.
> 
> You could always try
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps Hrawk! I'll take a gander


----------

